# [VLC] + la freeTV = freeze (résolu)

## ultrabug

Salut à tous,

Depuis quelques semaines, il m'est impossible de regarder la TV de Free, sous VLC et meme mplayer... Ca freeze au bout de 2min, et j'ai plus qu'a relancer la télé.

J'ai essayé les downgrade dans tous les sens, vérifié et changer mes USE flags, rien n'y fait. Avant pourtant ça marchait sans souci !

Je suis en instable, j'ai franchement la flemme de tout recompiler pour revenir sur une archi "stable" qui ça se trouve ne marcherait pas mieux...

QQun utilise VLC/mplayer pour regarder la FreeTV ? Si oui, pouvez-vous me donner vos USE flags de vlc et des dépendances utiles svp ?

Merci !!Last edited by ultrabug on Sat Jun 21, 2008 11:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nonas

media-video/vlc-0.8.6g  USE="X a52 alsa cdda dts dvd flac gnutls hal httpd live matroska mp3 mpeg ogg opengl optimisememory rtsp sdl sdl-image stream svg svga theora truetype vcd vlm vorbis win32codecs wxwindows x264 xml xv -3dfx -aalib (-altivec) -arts -avahi -bidi -cddb -corba -daap -dc1394 -debug -directfb -dvb -esd -fbcon -ggi -gnome -jack -libcaca -libnotify -lirc -modplug -musepack -ncurses -nsplugin -oss -png -samba -seamonkey -shout -skins -speex -upnp -v4l -xinerama -xosd -xulrunner"

Il te faut quoi d'autres comme paquets ?

edit :

media-plugins/live-2008.02.08

 media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616  USE="X mmx ogg sdl truetype vorbis zlib -a52 -aac (-altivec) -amr -debug -doc -encode -ieee1394 -imlib -network -oss -test -theora -threads -v4l -x264 -xvid"Last edited by nonas on Sun Jun 22, 2008 5:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gef

Bonsoir,

Freebox TV avec VLC est pleinement fonctionnel sur ma machine (~x86) même si ça n'a pas été sans mal avec media-plugins/live :

media-video/vlc-0.8.6h  USE="X a52 alsa cdda cddb dts dvd esd hal libnotify live matroska mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl optimisememory png sdl skins stream svg truetype v4l vorbis win32codecs wxwindows x264 xml xv -3dfx -aalib (-altivec) -arts -avahi -bidi -corba -daap -dc1394 -debug -directfb -dvb -fbcon -flac -ggi -gnome -gnutls -httpd -jack -libcaca -lirc -modplug -musepack -nsplugin -oss -rtsp -samba -sdl-image -seamonkey -shout -speex -svga -theora -upnp -vcd -vlm -xinerama -xosd -xulrunner"

media-plugins/live-2007.02.20

(versions supérieurs de live masquées manuellement)

media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616 USE="X encode mmx ogg sdl truetype vorbis zlib -a52 -aac -altivec -amr -debug -doc -ieee1394 -imlib -network -oss -test -theora -threads -v4l -x264 -xvid"

(versions supérieurs de ffmpeg masquées manuellement).

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

media-video/vlc-0.8.6g  USE="X aalib alsa arts directfb dvd fbcon flac hal live mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl oss png sdl speex stream svg svga truetype vorbis win32codecs wxwindows xml xv -3dfx -a52 (-altivec) -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddb -corba -daap -dc1394 -debug -dts -dvb -esd -ggi -gnome -gnutls -httpd -jack -libcaca -libnotify -lirc -matroska -modplug -musepack -nsplugin -optimisememory -rtsp -samba -sdl-image -seamonkey -shout -skins -theora -upnp -v4l -vcd -vlm -x264 -xinerama -xosd -xulrunner"

media-plugins/live- 2008.02.08

media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616 USE="X encode mmx ogg oss sdl truetype vorbis zlib -a52 -aac (-altivec) -amr -debug -doc -ieee1394 -imlib -network -test -theora -threads -v4l -x264 -xvid"

Lorsque tu dis ça marchait avant, avant quoi?

La vérité est ailleur   :Idea: 

Update xorg-server, driver graphique   :Question: 

As tu des log explicites?

----------

## razer

Je crois aussi qu'il faut se pencher sur live...

Mplayer comme Vlc freezent avec la dernière version ~arch (live-2008.05.12)

J'ai déposé un rapport de bug sur le propos, le mainteneur semble impossible à persuader que çà ne marche toujours pas même après recompilation des programmes, bref... chez moi, tel est le cas

Je conseille donc à ultrabug d'essayer les différentes versions de live présentes dans portage, naturellement en passant par la recompilation de mplayer/vlc

----------

## Gef

Intéressant tout celà. Je vais tenter d'upgrader live ce soir.

Par ailleurs, une nouvelle version vient d'arriver dans l'arbre :

http://gentoo-portage.com/media-plugins/live

----------

## ultrabug

Merci a tous pour vos réponses, je test tout ça et vous tiens au courant !

EDIT : c'était bien du a live ! Merci à tous pour votre aide, tout remarche bien maintenant  :Smile:  J'aurai appris quel paquets sont nécessaires à quoi en tout cas.

----------

## Gef

Pourrais tu indiquer les versions/USEflags de live, vlc, et ffmpeg stp ?

Merci.

----------

## ultrabug

Voici  :Smile: 

```

[ebuild     U ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326 [0.4.9_p20070616-r2] USE="X a52 aac encode mmx mp3%* sdl truetype vorbis xvid zlib (-altivec) -amr -bindist% -debug -doc -hardcoded-tables% -ieee1394 -imlib -ipv6 -network -test -theora -threads -x264 (-ogg%*) (-oss%*) (-v4l%)" 2,447 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-plugins/live-2008.06.05  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.9.0_alpha20080524  USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa bidi cdda cdio dbus dts dvd esd ffmpeg flac gnome gnutls hal httpd libnotify live matroska mmx mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl oss png qt4 rtsp samba sdl stream svg svga theora truetype vcd vlm vorbis win32codecs wxwindows xinerama xml xv -3dfx (-altivec) -arts -atmo -avahi -cddb -dc1394 -debug -directfb -dvb -fbcon -fluidsynth -ggi -id3tag -jack -libcaca -lirc -lua -modplug -musepack -musicbrainz -nsplugin* -optimisememory -pulseaudio -pvr -sdl-image -seamonkey -shout -skins -speex -sse -taglib -twolame -upnp -v4l -v4l2 -vcdx -x264 -xosd -xulrunner" 0 kB

```

----------

## Gef

VLC 0.9 fonctionne enfin ?! d'enfer ! je compile ça tout de suite !

Merci de l'info.

edit : ça marche une fois les bon useflags utilisés, mais ce n'est pas follement stable. Le rognage des fenêtre sur un flux freebox tv marche une fois sur deux.

----------

## razer

 *Gef wrote:*   

> VLC 0.9 fonctionne enfin ?! d'enfer ! je compile ça tout de suite !
> 
> Merci de l'info.
> 
> edit : ça marche une fois les bon useflags utilisés, mais ce n'est pas follement stable. Le rognage des fenêtre sur un flux freebox tv marche une fois sur deux.

 

De plus, chez moi lorsque je met un filtre de desentraçage par défaut, çà seg fault au lancement... alors que çà passe si je l'ajoute en manu une fois le tout lancé...

Parrallèlement, sous mplayer, j'ai des désynchro régulières (une pause de 1/2 sec les résoud), et le changement rapide de chaine est à oublier : l'ancien flux reste actif, et l'utilisation d'un cache mémoire semble inévitable.

J'aimerais vraiment obtenir sous mplayer un freetv correct, car vlc ne me sert qu'à çà, et on ne peut pas dire que je sois fan du bouzin...

----------

